# Molting whilst sick



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! Many of you know that Lonny and I are battling a fatty deposit in Peatri. Unfortunately he's also going through a pretty terrible molt. Now I know that normally we would want to give him more protein, to help feather growth, but that's one of the things he's got to have less of with his fatty liver issue. Is there anything else we can do for him to make this molt easier for him? He is just covered in pins, and we feel so very bad for him. We're already providing him with a bath all the time, and spritzing him whenever he seems to need it. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated!*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings my friend I'm sorry.I hope your budgie will be alright soon.my Gracie is having the same issue as well.her molt was terrible on her.she rest a lot and I have her on special egg food and giving her vitamin water.I'm sure someone can offer you some great advice to help you out.sending comforting prayers for your bird to recover from its molt soon.Blessings always and keep us posted.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Flax seeds are great for moulting, and don't have as much fat :thumbsup: Perhaps he'd like to try some of those? 

Chamomile tea baths can also help to alleviate his discomfort better than regular water  

Best of luck to little Peatri, and you and Lonny are both such good parronts for doing so much for Peatri. I hope he feels better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks so much Star! I'll definitely Have to try flax seeds with him. Hopefully he takes to them well. We already give the boys a chamomile bath, so check for that! Thank you so very much!*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I'm also using flax seeds as well.seems to help my Gracie some.hope it works for your budgie as well.Blessings and keep us posted.


----------

